# Venetian plaster on existing Brick fireplace



## laks_s (May 21, 2006)

I plan on building a wall to be flush with the brick facing on my existing fire place and then covering the entire wall in Venetian plaster. I am comfortable with wood working, but Venetian plaster is a whole different ball game.

I am still debating if I should put something like wonderboard on top of the brick and then do the plaster or throw on the plaster directly over the bricks.

The area of concern is the space between the bricks, will it the plaster shrink over time and show off the brick lines if I put plaster directly over the brick? 

The mantle will also be covered with the same Venetian plaster. Not sure if I should have a contrast color for the Mantle.

May be someone has experience with Venetian Plaster and can advice me.

Please see before picture and after rendering in my Gallery.


----------



## Dale (May 21, 2006)

Hello Laks

Unfortunatly when you apply a waterbased mixture such as venetian plaster ect they do tend to shrink back once dried out, it will more than likely show the outline of the bricks through, as you have stated you should be able to cover it with the plasterboard/wallboard first then plaster finish on top of this.

Hope this helps and good luck with the decor.
Regards
Dale


----------



## laks_s (Sep 13, 2006)

Dale:

Thanks for your suggestion. I used a hardiback on the Brick fireplace and am in the process of getting it painted. Will post pictures soon

Appreciate your help.

Started thinking about this in April. It is now mid September, hope to finish it in October...... The life of a DIY


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Laks:
It looks like a swell idea to me and, by running the hardiback board over the whole thing , you should be in good shape. I was afraid of a crack between the wood-framed wall and the fireplace bricks; one being flexible and the other so firm. Like those aspahalt patches on a concrete highway; Man I hate that.
Glenn


----------



## laks_s (Sep 20, 2006)

Progress update

I used hardibacker with a layer of roof felt between the bricks and the hardibacker. Used construction glue to cement the roof felt to the brick.

The hardibacker was screwed into the mortar using concrete screws (2 1/2")

The new wall was created using 2 x 6 studs to be able to take the weight of a 50" LCD TV.

The mantle itself is LACK model floating shelving from IKEA. Cost me $20 for the long one and $12 for the shorter piece. Has a great mounting system. I put Dry wall on the shelving material, 1. to make it look thicker, and 2. to be able to match colors.

Waiting for the stone slab for the Hearth and trying to decide between regular paint vs Venetian.

I have uploaded a progress picture in my gallery for anyone interested.


----------



## laks_s (Mar 4, 2007)

The Project is Complete!!

The final photos are in the Gallery.


----------

